Ask HN: What non-technical blogs do you read? - nbardy
======
EpiphanyMachine
Tim Ferriss' Blog:
[http://fourhourworkweek.com/blog/](http://fourhourworkweek.com/blog/)

------
EpiphanyMachine
Mark Manson's Articles: [https://markmanson.net/](https://markmanson.net/)

